# moultrie feeder problems



## sadler2 (Aug 13, 2012)

clock and display screen work but it will not throw feed. i have changed the battery and that didnt help at all. someone please help me out here. i havent had the feeder but prolly two months


----------



## 9 point (Aug 13, 2012)

First thing I would do is give it a test run make sure the motor is workn,make sure there isnt any debri stuck in it.I have a moultrie spin feeder and once in a while it gets hung up with trash,I actually sprayed a tad bit of wd on the motor shaft and it seemed to clear it up alsther than that it seems to work real well for bein 8 yrs old runin 365 a yr.A fully charged, lead sealed battery will last atleast 6 months! Good luck!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 14, 2012)

Make sure the wire leads are on both posts of the motor.

Just this past weekend, everytime I hit the test button, it would count down but not spin. I checked the clock and everything was working. It took me a few minutes but then I noticed one of the wires had slid off the flat post on the motor but looked as if it was still connected. Reconnected and it ran perfect.

I'm sure you checked that but thought i would mention it anyway.


----------

